# Switching from Apache to Nginx

## Pasketti

I'm considering switching from Apache to Nginx because I do not have enough excitement in my life.

Are there any pointers or pitfalls I should be aware of, or is it just a simple merge nginx and unmerge apache, along with a re-merge of things like mailman and php, plus set/unset the relevant USE flags and diddling with miscellaneous config files and whatnot?

Thanks!

----------

## papahuhn

Two spontaneous thoughts: No htaccess support, PHP support is not straightforward (php-fpm).

----------

## Pasketti

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Two spontaneous thoughts: No htaccess support, PHP support is not straightforward (php-fpm).

 

Those aren't really an issue.  I don't use .htaccess, and I was expecting to have to fiddle with php.  I also don't use mod-rewrite.

It's just a small personal server, with a few mailing lists and other light-duty stuff.

----------

